# Thank you floor man



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Typical wax seal replacement?

When I removed the toilet I saw this.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I do at least two calls a week cause of tile guys...all I can think to say is thank you!!!

Keep on tearing up the flanges and I'll keep on fixing them!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Typical wax seal replacement?
> 
> When I removed the toilet I saw this.



Do you ever want to get the names of these guys and look them up?....that pic makes me ill.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I do at least two calls a week cause of tile guys...all I can think to say is thank you!!!
> 
> Keep on tearing up the flanges and I'll keep on fixing them!


 






What you should do is, find those tile men, and give them a bunch of your business cards to leave with their jobs...............:laughing:..........then _their_ customers will become _your_ customers............:yes:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> What you should do is, find those tile men, and give them a bunch of your business cards to leave with their jobs...............:laughing:..........then their customers will become your customers............:yes:


Ha Ha yes indeed!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Do you ever want to get the names of these guys and look them up?....that pic makes me ill.


Makes me sick till I get the invoice signed and a check


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

speachless............... wow!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I do at least two calls a week cause of tile guys...all I can think to say is thank you!!!
> 
> Keep on tearing up the flanges and I'll keep on fixing them!


 Pirate treasure the brass flange bolts mark the spot!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

II cut the linoleum around exposing the flange, replaced wood screws with brass screws., put in wax ring reset toilet. Explained to the customer if the floor was rotten that I wouldn't be able to reinstall the toilet until the floor was repaired. good thing the plywood was not rotten.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Had one exactly like that the other day, except the the floor had three additional layers to it. The thing had been leaking for years, luckily it was a bathroom that was rarely used, but each time the HO did a remod I guess the floor guy just put it back the way it was.

Which isn't surprising, but what is the last remodel a plumber who was on site for an addition that was being done actually set the toilet in that bathroom and did not address the missing flange.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I pulled a toilet the other day, while I had it in the air I looked down, there was no flange, I tried to set the toilet down, and there was the flange. You just cant help but giggle when that happens. 

And I wondered why the toilet was so loose but the bolts were so tight!

The flange was only in the closet bend about a 1/4" cause a nice mold remediation job. Lasted 20 years though until the screws holding the flange down broke free from the sub floor, once that happened it was a slow leak from there.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

My first home before I was a plumber I pulled the toilet because the linoleum was changing colors. Toilet leak at base. I found there was no flange just a piece of CI sticking up. I replaced the floor and linoleum and put a drop in flange in. I have seen that since then and I have pulled alot of toilets. The plumber in my hometown said it was common in the area? 

Anyone else ever see toilets setthis way on purpose not a hack or HO job?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes mostly basements. Usually due to a grade issue or idiot plumbers. A long time ago, I used a repair flange once on a lead closet bend. It had rubber around it. Seemed to work ok.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Yes mostly basements. Usually due to a grade issue or idiot plumbers. A long time ago, I used a repair flange once on a lead closet bend. It had rubber around it. Seemed to work ok.


 Along time ago since I used a repair flange also!:laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> Do you ever want to get the names of these guys and look them up?....that pic makes me ill.


Yes...every time I spend hours grinding grout out of a p-trap.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Yes...every time I spend hours grinding grout out of a p-trap.


That same guy was here! I didn't try cabling it this time. I just replaced the whole arm.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Yes...every time I spend hours grinding grout out of a p-trap.


Try grinding this out :laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> Try grinding this out :laughing:


Is that 4"?


----------

